# Ron Stacy Signature Edmundo "A"



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pre light:* Very dark toorhy wrapper.. Looks right up my ally. Twist on cap is cool. Smells are fresh and earthy.



*Light:* Nice foot toasting and smooth retrohale. Nice smooth cigar.. Very light and medium flavor. Super clean taste.



*First third:* smooth light earth notes with light spice and nice retrohale. Good burn with even smoke.



*Second Third:* More of the same. Lots of smooth earth with a tad bit of woodsy notes. Light white pepper.



*Last third:* lovong this RS this is one great stick. Nice sweet earth tones. Im loving this thing.



*Final thoughts:* Ron Im seriously impressed. Great stick brother.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I've only had a couple of the Ron Stacy Signatures, but I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

waiting to get my hands on one. hopefully he'll have a group buy soon


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dhughes12 said:


> waiting to get my hands on one.


You don't say...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for this, gonna enjoy mine when I get a chance to crack open the box


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

the building just shook a little at my office downtown. i think my contest bomb from you must have been delivered to my house...
I'm a little scared to go home!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You don't say...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dhughes12 said:


> waiting to get my hands on one. hopefully he'll have a group buy soon


Keep your eyes peeled! I just talked to Ron the other day and he's gearing up for another one. These are great cigars and, while they're great after a little rest, they have all the signs of having great aging potential.

Just don't make the mistake most did in the beginning and smoke them too soon. Indonesia is horribly humid, so they need about a month.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks for the heads up. this will be my first box purchase. should be fun to see how they age over time


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> Thanks for this, gonna enjoy mine when I get a chance to crack open the box


You will indeed. It is an excellent cigar.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for the review Brent and it is good the hear that more are going to be available soon. :nod:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I just talked to Ron about this the other day. I am looking forward to trying them myself. I would be into a box split when it happens for sure.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the review, Brent. That looks delicious. :hungry:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for the review brent!

the edmundo is the "C" blend,the "A" has become the signature corona. (maybe someone smarter than me can post a link to the test review thread)
i have been waiting for the summer heat to pass before doing another group buy,but it is coming soon...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> the edmundo is the "C" blend,the "A" has become the signature corona. (maybe someone smarter than me can post a link to the test review thread)
> i have been waiting for the summer heat to pass before doing another group buy,but it is coming soon...


Mmmmmm, the corona s th best of the entire sultan line....so good!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I just got hit with a edmundo sig. B, how is it different than the A???


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> I just got hit with a edmundo sig. B, how is it different than the A???


Different blend...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> thanks for the review brent!
> 
> the edmundo is the "C" blend,the "A" has become the signature corona. (maybe someone smarter than me can post a link to the test review thread)
> i have been waiting for the summer heat to pass before doing another group buy,but it is coming soon...


Corona Review Thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...39-sultan-signature-corona-review-thread.html


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

exprime8 said:


> I just got hit with a edmundo sig. B, how is it different than the A???


each of the 3 test review cigars were rolled with the same 5 indonesian tobaccos. different blends of the tobaccos were used to produce different flavors. you know the routine...a little more of this leaf,little less of that one,maybe toss one of these in...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> each of the 3 test review cigars were rolled with the same 5 indonesian tobaccos. different blends of the tobaccos were used to produce different flavors. you know the routine...a little more of this leaf,little less of that one,maybe toss one of these in...


Here's the A-B-C reviews...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/277651-sultan-signature-review-thread.html


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks craig!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> thanks craig!


Anytime Ron!!!


----------

